# Heroes - 2/27/07 - "Company Man" (spoilers)



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

WOW - Where did *that* come from? (flashbacks)


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I also want to know what the story is with Claire's mom.

Her name was given as something other than "Sandra" before, wasn't it?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I hope the writers of Lost and Battlestar Galactica were taking notes during this episode.


I kept wondering "Why don't they just shoot Ted?" I guess they answered that.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Excellent episode. This show continues to set the bar high and keep jumping over it.

Of course now there's a lot more new questions left to get answered.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Were there even 30 consecutive seconds in this episode where something important wasn't revealed or discovered? An amazing episode.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

gastrof said:


> Her name was given as something other than "Sandra" before, wasn't it?


I don't think her name has been spoken before. She's been listed in on-screen titles with Claire before as "Sandra & Claire Bennet - Odessa, Tx."


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I guess the Haitian will also wipe Claire's mom and Kyle's memory. 

Hiro's Dad is part of this, too.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Claire's been injured more times than Ken Griffey Jr.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I hope the writers of Lost and Battlestar Galactica were taking notes during this episode...


The SMALLVILLE writers too.

Oh...

I'm sorry.

They'd have a coronary before they got this good.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I pity anoyone who had a higher-ranked SP starting at 10:00...

Definite spoilers in the preview of the upcoming episodes, though (or so it would seem...).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It will be ironic if the Haitian's mindwipe turns HRG into the evil dude he's been pretending to be...


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I want to know why Matt and Mr. Bennet aren't in the hospital dying of radiation poisoning.

Even the mother and Lyle, since everyone was hugging.

And how are they going to explain to the neighbors, about Claire coming out of the house looking like a toasted marshamallow and then looking all right a few moments later?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I love how they refered to HRG as HRG in the episode description.
So, is Linderman a red herring?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It will be ironic if the Haitian's mindwipe turns HRG into the evil dude he's been pretending to be...


I'm wondering what's been wiped.

All memory of Claire?

Just the memory of where she went and that he was involved?

And what about Lyle? IS he even the Bennet's son, or is he "on the list"?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gastrof said:


> I want to know why Matt and Mr. Bennet aren't in the hospital dying of radiation poisoning.
> 
> Even the mother and Lyle, since everyone was hugging.
> 
> And how are they going to explain to the neighbors, about Claire coming out of the house looking like a toasted marshamallow and then looking all right a few moments later?


That's probably where the "She's going to clean up the mess you made" comes in.

And as for the radiation poisoning, it seems that Ted went exothermic, as in heat radiation, not nuclear radiation.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> So, is Linderman a red herring?





Spoiler



I think they how Linderman ever-so-briefly in the previews...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

gastrof said:


> And what about Lyle? IS he even the Bennet's son, or is he "on the list"?


Good catch. :up:

I have no idea.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

this is the BDSOTV.
(best damn show on TV)


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I see HRG returned to the scene of the crime for redemption.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> That's probably where the "She's going to clean up the mess you made" comes in.
> 
> And as for the radiation poisoning, it seems that Ted went exothermic, as in heat radiation, not nuclear radiation.


she's a "flashy thing" with a pulse


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> I guess the Haitian will also wipe Claire's mom and Kyle's memory.
> 
> Hiro's Dad is part of this, too.


He's not just part of it ... he IS it!

This was just an awesome episode, with a suitably creepy Eric Roberts as HRG's handler.

In the flashback, why did it look like HRG wasn't in control of the gun when it fired at Claude? It looked like the first shot was a surprise to HRG. How could Claude have survived multiple gun shot wounds and the fall?

Also, who's the hero that Claude was protecting 7 years ago?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

drew2k said:


> In the flashback, why did it look like HRG wasn't in control of the gun when it fired at Claude? It looked like the first shot was a surprise to HRG. How could Claude have survived multiple gun shot wounds and the fall?


I was thinking that he didn't fall. Did we see or hear a ripple or splash? any indication? I figured after shot two or so he went invisible and moved away. Would his blood show? I thought about this for just a few seconds and then the rest of the episode just kept on blowing me away.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

drew2k said:


> Also, who's the hero that Claude was protecting 7 years ago?


It needs to be Jessica (not Niki) in order to bring her family into the finale.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Who said Claude fell? He went invisible before he actually fell.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

oh, and great episode


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Or Claude protected linderman.

Funny thing happened, last week I saw some previews about having the 3 biggest questions answered, but it turned out they were supposed to be for heroes and not the show they were allegedly for. Anyone else have that happen?

I must admit to getting a little emotional when claire came out, even though the result was obvious.

No need for mom and lyle to forget now... is there? As for the neighbors... maybe they don't have 20/20 vision.

And the lady doctor is a healer.

Case closed.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I was thinking that he didn't fall. Did we see or hear a ripple or splash? any indication? I figured after shot two or so he went invisible and moved away. Would his blood show? I thought about this for just a few seconds and then the rest of the episode just kept on blowing me away.


See, I thought Claude fell because his last pose just before going completely invisible had him bent over backwards on the railing, while shots were still being fired at him, making me think he fell over. He obviously lived, though, so if he didn't fall, he must have found some quick medical help to treat the bullet wounds, or maybe he knew a hero who could heal him.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

BTW, am I nuts for thinking the new fantastic four movie looks good? During this show was the first preview for it I had seen, so it's possible I was andre braugher biased since he was in the first scene. Still, it can't be worse than the first... can it?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Another question: We learned that HRG has killed before, but he obviously loves Claire enough to have his own mind wiped so he can't turn her over to the Company. All along we've been wondering if HRG is a good guy or a bad guy, so does his act of selflessness with Claire redeem him completely or is he still a bad guy because he has killed, or is it not black and white?

"Goodbye, Claire Bear"


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

claire deserves an emmy.. wonderfully acted.. hard hitting and emotional. this was the first time that the episode centered on just one group. there weren't any shots of the others. i can't wait for next week


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Ya gotta wonder...since Claude knew the situation, why wouldn't he have gone invisible and run away before he got shot...twice? I guess that wouldn't have fit the storyline.
I thought it was a great episode, although I thought the preview gave away a bit more than it needed to.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

Wow. What a good episode!

At the start of the show we all hated HRG, but when we learned that he is trying to protect Claire and allows himself to be shot and have him mind cleaned to protect her - we when "Ahhhhh!" 

Incidentally we are assuming that his mind is only being wiped of the plot to hide claire so that he can not be questioned by other(?) mind readers or be tortured into revealing the info.

Lots revealed in this episode. This is how a show should progress. Three cheers to the writers of Heroes.

Seems that Hero's dad is the boss of the organization that HRG works for. I wonder if Hero's dad knows that Hero himself is "one of them"? I'm guessing that he does....


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Ya gotta wonder...since Claude knew the situation, why wouldn't he have gone invisible and run away before he got shot...twice? I guess that wouldn't have fit the storyline.
> I thought it was a great episode, although I thought the preview gave away a bit more than it needed to.


Maybe he was wearing a bullet proof vest and ketchup packets and wanted to see if HRG would really do it.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Maybe he was wearing a bullet proof vest and ketchup packets and wanted to see if HRG would really do it.


Maybe HRG was doing the same?


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

In the previews...



Spoiler



...what is up with pissed, undead Simone? Could it be another dream of Peter's? She was supposed to be our "someone dies."


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

cyke93 said:


> claire deserves an emmy.. wonderfully acted.. hard hitting and emotional. this was the first time that the episode centered on just one group. there weren't any shots of the others. i can't wait for next week


I agree! Very good acting by Hayden Panettiere (Claire).


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Fun to see the young Hiro, too.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

Gregor said:


> Fun to see the young Hiro, too.


he was so adorable haha


----------



## kmcorbett (Dec 7, 2002)

MFruchey said:


> In the previews...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think she's alive. Either she is present for the big explosive finale, or Peter's prophetic dream vision was mistaken.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

I love this show. I love the way the story unfolds. I love how they answer so much without giving you the answer in the form of two questions (coughcoughLOSTcoughcough). I love the pacing.

But. I'm worried that they won't be able to keep up this pace long term. Every show that has a great first season just like this ends up tapering off the following season (Lost, BSG, etc.). So as much as I love Heroes, I hope they can keep up the good work!


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Another question: We learned that HRG has killed before, but he obviously loves Claire enough to have his own mind wiped so he can't turn her over to the Company. All along we've been wondering if HRG is a good guy or a bad guy, so does his act of selflessness with Claire redeem him completely or is he still a bad guy because he has killed, or is it not black and white?
> 
> "Goodbye, Claire Bear"


HRG is obviously *bad* enough, when he needs/is pressed to be [killing on *company* orders], but not when it's personal [his family]. So no label _yet_. HRG told The Haitian to "go deep" when they first took Parkman into *custody* too, but Parkman was still able to recall things when his memory of them was triggered. I guess we'll have to wait and see how well the wipe takes.

Also, IIRC the guy who hired HRG made a comment to him about hating having to "eliminate one of their own again", in refering to The Haitian. So it made me think that Claire and TH are planning on going underground, avoiding turning Claire *in* and with TH acting as her protector.

Anyone else infer something along these lines?


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

kmcorbett said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's alive. Either she is present for the big explosive finale, or Peter's prophetic dream vision was mistaken.


True, but I found this quote on wiki that complicates matters a bit:



Spoiler



regarding Simone's death, the actress who play(s/ed) her said ,"It feels appropriate to die at the hands of my two suitors, (...) All of the deaths on Heroes so far have been very ugly and graphic, and this one was more a beautiful fade-away."


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Just watched it. Just awesome.

Have we seen the female doctor that was working on Parkman before? She looked extremely familiar, and I saw a post mentioning her, so I'm assuming I missed something. Little help, please?

Hiro's dad showing up was the biggest thing for me. I don't even want to try to speculate to his involvement. Just that, "He's INVOLVED!!!"


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

jradford said:


> Have we seen the female doctor that was working on Parkman before? She looked extremely familiar, and I saw a post mentioning her, so I'm assuming I missed something. Little help, please?


I want to know who the actress is also playing her. She looked awfully familiar...


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

jradford said:


> Just watched it. Just awesome.
> 
> Have we seen the female doctor that was working on Parkman before? She looked extremely familiar, and I saw a post mentioning her, so I'm assuming I missed something. Little help, please?
> 
> Hiro's dad showing up was the biggest thing for me. I don't even want to try to speculate to his involvement. Just that, "He's INVOLVED!!!"


Is she the same one that was IMing with Nuclear guy out in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gastrof said:


> I want to know why Matt and Mr. Bennet aren't in the hospital dying of radiation poisoning.
> 
> Even the mother and Lyle, since everyone was hugging.
> 
> And how are they going to explain to the neighbors, about Claire coming out of the house looking like a toasted marshamallow and then looking all right a few moments later?


Why? Radiation doesn't cling to you like dust. They were exposed, yes, and may show some signs later. Not sure how high the level was but it looked like he was emitting on several spectrums...radiation doesn't blow you into a wall. And the fires were thermal in nature, it appeared.

Claire's exposure in no way would be transmitted to his mom or Lyle. You don't become an "atomic man" a la 1950s movies.

Oh, and to the neighbors, it would look like Claire was covered in ash, not burned skin and it just blew off her. They would just think it was a fire with mini-explosions rather than a nuclear man. (They aren't watching the show.)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Oh, and great show.

I actually applauded when it was done.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> In the previews...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



my money's on dream sequence


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

My money is on Claude wearing a bullet proof vest. He knew that HRG was ordered to kill him and he "got in the car anyway". He planned it as a way to escape without being killed - fake his death. The only part I have trouble explaining is the blood when he got shot in the chest.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

drew2k said:


> See, I thought Claude fell because his last pose just before going completely invisible had him bent over backwards on the railing, while shots were still being fired at him, making me think he fell over.


He did definitely fall backwards as he was going invisible. Whether that was a goof, or he managed to survive a fall or grab hold of the small ledge on the other side of the railing remains to be seen, I guess.

Excellent episode. But I don't get the hate for "Lost" and the love for this - this was true "Lost" style, answer questions with more questions.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Ya gotta wonder...since Claude knew the situation, why wouldn't he have gone invisible and run away before he got shot...twice? I guess that wouldn't have fit the storyline.


I assumed he wanted out, and what better way to get out than making them think you're dead?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Wow what a great show!


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

wow


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

why did the company want to kill Claude?

who does the hatian work for?


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow, that hour went way too fast!

I am leaning towards HRG being more good than bad. Or at least doing bad things for what he considers a good cause.

He was willing to work with Claude, so we know that they aren't just killing everyone on the list. They are somehow determining good and bad powers. I wonder why some are allowed to live and some die?

You would think Silar would have been killed right away. Why do they work with some and catch and release the others?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

jpwoof said:


> why did the company want to kill Claude?


He was hiding a Hero from the Company.

tk


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> In the previews...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Maybe she died. Then, she got better.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> why did the company want to kill Claude?
> 
> who does the hatian work for?


Both were explained in the episode.

The Haitian was hired by HRG's bosses as a young kid after they learned of his abilty.

The company wanted to kill Claude when they found out he'd been hiding one of the specials from them, instead of making them known.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

gastrof said:


> The Haitian was hired by HRG's bosses as a young kid after they learned of his abilty.


Yes, but he is clearly working for someone else as well, that's what the poster was asking about, IMO.

Highlights:
1. LITTLE HIRO! Nice little touch.

2. Seeing Chaire get charred as she went in for the injection.

3. Back story of Claude and HRG.

4. Preview of next week's episode had me in shock:


Spoiler



Is Simone alive or was that scene just a dream?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh, yes, how could I not leave this comment:

Claire looked HOT at the end of tonight's episode... literally.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

gastrof said:


> Both were explained in the episode.
> 
> The Haitian was hired by HRG's bosses as a young kid after they learned of his abilty.


Not what he's talking about. He's talking about this dialog:

HRG: I gave you specific instructions
Haitian: I answer to someone whose instructions supersede yours.
HRG: In this company?
Haitian: In your daughter's life.

So who does he answer to, in Claire's life?

Nathan?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Why? Radiation doesn't cling to you like dust. They were exposed, yes, and may show some signs later. Not sure how high the level was but it looked like he was emitting on several spectrums...radiation doesn't blow you into a wall. And the fires were thermal in nature, it appeared.
> 
> Claire's exposure in no way would be transmitted to his mom or Lyle. You don't become an "atomic man" a la 1950s movies...


For starters, I assume you mean HER mom or Lyle. (Unless you know something about Claire we don't.  )

As for radiation, maybe my understanding of this is off, but if someone's exposed to radiation, you don't want to get near them or make physical contact with them. (At least not until they're cleared by some sort of decontamination unit.)

I saw HRG and Matt coming out of the house, and I felt like yelling at the others "DON'T get near them!"

Then Claire comes out and the Bennets all hug and I think to myself "Oh...lovely. Share the exposure."

Of course, I'm no expert on radioactivity. Maybe you have some real world knowledge I lack. (Still, I find out someone's just been exposed to radiation, it'd take some convincing to get me to touch them...even to come close.)


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> Not what he's talking about. He's talking about this dialog:
> 
> HRG: I gave you specific instructions
> Haitian: I answer to someone whose instructions supersede yours.
> ...


I assumed he was talking about Claire herself. It seemed to me that he was having the same doubts about "The Company" that the Invisible Man was having at the time of his trip to the bridge.

When you are one of "them", it's probably difficult to spend your life hunting "them" down and doing who-knows-what to them.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

By the way-George Takei is just awesome. Had to be said.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I hope the writers of Lost and Battlestar Galactica were taking notes during this episode.





dswallow said:


> Were there even 30 consecutive seconds in this episode where something important wasn't revealed or discovered? An amazing episode.


It's probably blasphemy to say this, especially with the shape that LOST is in, but I can't shake the feeling that things come too easily on Heroes. Like, I need just a little bit of delayed gratification, but they seem so intent on being anti-LOST that they're burning through story like crazy. I just hope that they can keep up the pace.

I mean, did we really need to reveal Hiro's dad in this episode? Wasn't there enough with HRG and Eric Roberts and Dr. Who as the partner and Ted going nuclear and the last of the Bennett family? After a regular just got killed last week? And something big the week before, etc etc? I mean, we haven't gotten through season one and I just don't understand how they can continue this arc to go bigger and bigger and bigger!


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Ya gotta wonder...since Claude knew the situation, why wouldn't he have gone invisible and run away before he got shot...twice? I guess that wouldn't have fit the storyline.


But just like HRG, he was allowing himself to be shot for plausible deniability. Only way to get out of the company and continue to protect someone.



Zzot said:


> Is she the same one that was IMing with Nuclear guy out in the middle of nowhere?


No, we haven't seen this character before. She is played by an actress that was on "Life As We Know It" and that gymnastic version of Bring It On.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1335291/


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Even if you totally explain everything by the end of season in heroes, you still have a compelling show, because the heroes are compelling characters.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

apparently heat, fire and raidation doesn't work on someone's full set of hair. Claire still has silky smooth locks after whe walked out the house. 

Such a good episode and next week is supposed to be better


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

drew2k said:


> In the flashback, why did it look like HRG wasn't in control of the gun when it fired at Claude? It looked like the first shot was a surprise to HRG.


He was nervous, and accidentally squeezed the trigger when he wasn't planning to. He wasn't the cool cucumber then that he is now.



TonyD79 said:


> Oh, and to the neighbors, it would look like Claire was covered in ash, not burned skin and it just blew off her. (They aren't watching the show.)


Too bad, they're missing a damn good show.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

drew2k said:


> In the flashback, why did it look like HRG wasn't in control of the gun when it fired at Claude? It looked like the first shot was a surprise to HRG.


I definetely noticed that too. I wonder if someone with telekinesis actually "pulled" the trigger?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Wow, just in general this whole season had no right to be this good, it's like a mini miracle that it's this good.

I had a thought that's a bit out of left field, and it's not a spoiler, because it's just a shot in the dark, but I have a gut feeling that there is more then meets the eye with "Linderman", and possibly.



Spoiler



"Linderman" is Petrelli Sr


.

No idea why this thought came to me...

I just loved loved loved the fact that this was a Bennett only episode. This was a very important episode in the series, and it deserved a whole show.

That the producers realized this is a big testament to their storytelling abilities.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Oh yah, the black & white looked amazing in HD

-smak-


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

drew2k said:


> See, I thought Claude fell because his last pose just before going completely invisible had him bent over backwards on the railing, while shots were still being fired at him, making me think he fell over. He obviously lived, though, so if he didn't fall, he must have found some quick medical help to treat the bullet wounds, or maybe he knew a hero who could heal him.


If you look at his shirt you can almost see he is wearing some kind of protective vest under his shirt. Unless this was his wardrobe to show blood. But I because he knew he was going to be killed he made arrangements to look dead. Like having real blood pop out of his chest. 
I am sure we will find out later, but I am not going to worrry about it. To many things happened to help us move the story. And oh boy did it move the story.


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Another question: We learned that HRG has killed before, but he obviously loves Claire enough to have his own mind wiped so he can't turn her over to the Company. All along we've been wondering if HRG is a good guy or a bad guy, so does his act of selflessness with Claire redeem him completely or is he still a bad guy because he has killed, or is it not black and white?
> 
> "Goodbye, Claire Bear"


I get the feeling that HRG has been saving more Heroes then he has been hurting. He even said to the NUKE guy that he did not feel it was his right to kill him. 
So maybe he found religion after he got Clarie as a baby and started his own crusade.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

gastrof said:


> As for radiation, maybe my understanding of this is off, but if someone's exposed to radiation, you don't want to get near them or make physical contact with them. (At least not until they're cleared by some sort of decontamination unit.)


Radiation and contamination are different things.

Contamination is essentially dirt - if you get some on you some can rub off on someone who touches you.

Radiation doesn't make you contaminated. Exception - when some elements are hit by neutrons they can absorb the neutrons and turn into other elements - for example, when nickel is irradiated with neutrons it (a small portion if it ) turns into radioactive cobalt. But for organic materials the effect would be small if any.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Zzot said:


> Is she the same one that was IMing with Nuclear guy out in the middle of nowhere?


That's what I thought...


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

So is claires brother older or younger then she is? He looks to be older but yet she was supposedly not able to conceive when HRG was given claire.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Claire's brother has always been younger than her.

In the whole scene with Claude I was watching very carefully since I knew how it came out: HRG thought he was dead, but he wasn't. I immediately thought of a vest with blood blisters. Also, Claude definitely went invisible before he went over the railing. I think it's quite possible he never went over at all. As for a splash, when HRG looked over there was no river below that point in the bridge; it was land.



smak said:


> "Linderman" is Petrelli Sr


(no need to spoilerize your guesses) I don't think that can be true, since Petrelli Sr. was visiting Linderman when he died, and he was a well-known mobster at the same time Petrelli Sr. was his lawyer.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's what I thought...


It's definitely NOT the same girl. Especially after you read the graphic novels on the website. The e-mail girl HATES Bennett and is looking for revenge. Not sure why she didn't appear in this episode. Don't know who the new girl is, but it looks like she is Bennett's new partner.

I'm also betting that Bennett becomes the bad guy again without his memories of Claire.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> Not what he's talking about. He's talking about this dialog:
> 
> HRG: I gave you specific instructions
> Haitian: I answer to someone whose instructions supersede yours.
> ...


My first thought was Claude.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mask2343 said:


> It's definitely NOT the same girl. Especially after you read the graphic novels on the website. The e-mail girl HATES Bennett and is looking for revenge. Not sure why she didn't appear in this episode. Don't know who the new girl is, but it looks like she is Bennett's new partner.


I was thinking they are setting up Parkman to be HRG's new partner. Parkman seem to understand what was going on (unlike Ted) and realized that HRG may not be the his enemy. I expect that HRG and Parkman will play a major role in bringing down the "Company".


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Does Hiro's dad know about Hiro? 

If so, is he going to turn Hiro over to the Company? 

He was very insistant with Claire, but now that his own son is a Hero, how will he respond?


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

emandbri said:


> My first thought was Claude.


I would have to re-watch it just to make sure of the dialog, but could the Haitian be referring to God as the higher authority? Morally doing the right thing?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I think we can also now deduce that the Deveaux's are in on this. One of the flashbacks took place on top of the Deveaux building in NYC. We have also seen Peter having dreams after hanging out with Mr. Deveaux but not since his death. If we assume Deveaux, Sr. has powers, then it stands to reason his daughter does as well. Let's posit then that one has the dream power and the other has the power to share powers, sort of Peter's power turned outward. Simone's dying and Peter's desperate attempts to save her result in him figuring out one or more of that family's powers.

Also, using this line of thinking, it becomes possible that Claude was shielding Simone, but that doesn't seem right based on his previous interactions with Peter concerning her.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Ekims said:


> I would have to re-watch it just to make sure of the dialog, but could the Haitian be referring to God as the higher authority? Morally doing the right thing?


When I was watching it, that's how it seemed to me. Might have been intentionally vague though.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Great episode once again. So many thoughts in my head, but its so much more fun to see what the writers come up with.


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

gastrof said:


> For starters, I assume you mean HER mom or Lyle. (Unless you know something about Claire we don't.  )
> 
> As for radiation, maybe my understanding of this is off, but if someone's exposed to radiation, you don't want to get near them or make physical contact with them. (At least not until they're cleared by some sort of decontamination unit.)
> 
> ...


Not the same, but along those lines - I have a sister-in-law who is going through chemo radiation therapy, and she is not allowed to be with her infant child for several days after a treatment because of radiation's residual affects on such a small child


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

How many of you people go near food exposed to microwave radiation?



Anyway, they didn't call him radioactive man as much as they've described him as capable of controlling (well, in theory) chain reactions.


----------



## smitjere (Oct 29, 2006)

A couple of thoughts...

How does Peter come in contact with Nuclear Man?

How does Claire ever get a hair cut?

How will HRG's wife and kid get their minds erased this time...the Hatian is gone...does that mean they are going to get killed by "the company"?


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

> Haitian: In your daughter's life.
> 
> So who does he answer to, in Claire's life?
> 
> Nathan?


he told Claire his powers were a gift from God. I took that quote above to mean that he answers to God above whatever organization HRG works for.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smitjere said:


> How does Claire ever get a hair cut?


Since your hair is dead to begin with, there's nothing to heal...


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Ekims said:


> I would have to re-watch it just to make sure of the dialog, but could the Haitian be referring to God as the higher authority? Morally doing the right thing?


My thoughts on it were that he was talking about Claire as the higher authority. I think he just wanted her to have a say and awareness in her own life.

Z


----------



## icmoney (Aug 22, 2005)

dswallow said:


> How many of you people go near food exposed to microwave radiation?


Not the same thing. Microwave is non-ionizing, just high freq radio energy that will cause heat buildup in items containing moisture. When the power is turned off, it is gone.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

Best episode yet, but I'm a bit confused on some things so I'll read the recaps and forums for some answers. I have to agree that the B&W scenes were awesome in HD.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Fraser+Dief said:


> He was nervous, and accidentally squeezed the trigger when he wasn't planning to. He wasn't the cool cucumber then that he is now.


I don't if it was that or not. Because he did it twice that way. I noticed this at the time and remarked about how the gun seemed to be out of his control for some reason. Like maybe Invisible Guy was making it go off so he could make his escape.

Awesome episode though! I never thought Mr. Bennett was really a though and through bad guy. When he stopped at the bridge, my first comment was "he's going to kill himself..." but the gunshot and wiping his memory was even better. :up:

Also, loved the black and white HD! This makes me realize why film purists like B&W so much.

Cheryl


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:



> Since your hair is dead to begin with, there's nothing to heal...


If that's the case it should have been burnt by the fire and not regenerated when she healed.

I think this is just one of those inconsistencies like the Hulk's pants always fitting, no matter how large he gets.

tk


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Great episode. I can't wait for next week!!

One thing that left me a bit confused... I get why HRG had his memory wiped - presumably so he can't remember where he's sending Claire - but why the need for the non-fatal gun shot? To make it look like a struggle? Like he tried to do the right thing and then the Haitian found him and ran off with Claire? That's the best I can come up with.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Oh, yes, how could I not leave this comment:
> 
> Claire looked HOT at the end of tonight's episode... literally.


You sir are a perv... She is 14 (the character at least...)

Yeah, pretty hot. Guess we need a count down timer ala Hillary Duff/Olson Twins.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Magister said:


> You sir are a perv... She is 14 (the character at least...)
> 
> Yeah, pretty hot. Guess we need a count down timer ala Hillary Duff/Olson Twins.


I was making a joke about how she came out of the house all charred and burned up... i.e. hot. Yeesh. 

The hair thing aside, which I'll chalk up to creative liberties, that was some rather cool makeup effects.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

Magister said:


> You sir are a perv... She is 14 (the character at least...)
> 
> Yeah, pretty hot. Guess we need a count down timer ala Hillary Duff/Olson Twins.


Hayden Panettiere dob: 21 August 1989


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

This was an amazing episode. I kept thinking that the B&W looked cleaner for some reason and now I realize, it's because it was in HD.

Love this show. I can't believe the young actress from _Remember the Titans_ is Claire. Some of the close up B&W shots make it more noticable but it's amazing what seven years will do.

Claire Bennet is 18 years old. - http://www.myspace.com/clairebennet
Hayden Panettiere is 17 years old. - http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0659363/


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Sirius Black said:


> Claire Bennet is 18 years old. - http://www.myspace.com/clairebennet


are you sure of this? I recall an episode where they referenced her being just shy of her 16th birthday. And not that she has to drive but don't most 18 year olds drive?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Sirius Black said:


> Claire Bennet is 18 years old. - http://www.myspace.com/clairebennet
> Hayden Panettiere is 17 years old. - http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0659363/


Claire isn't 18. In the flashback last night we saw Claire as an infant "14 years ago." She wasn't a 4 year old in that flashback.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm also confused about why the gun shot AND the mind wipe. Were both really necissary?

Also, I found it funny how just last week Claire was telling her mom's doctor that she failed biology but this week she apparently knows exactly how to give an injection of some sort to a guy that's burning up with radiation or something.

I also kinda got a feeling that The Haitian might be working for Linderman...but I don't know how Linderman would be connected to Claire's life.

And I hope this answers everyone's question about why we call him The Haitian.

And as far as Claire's age goes, I think they screwed up. They had Mr. Bennett picking her up 14 Years Ago as a little infant. That would make her between 14 and 15. She's suppose to be a Junior...16 or 17.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Sirius Black said:


> This was an amazing episode. I kept thinking that the B&W looked cleaner for some reason and now I realize, it's because it was in HD.
> 
> Love this show. I can't believe the young actress from _Remember the Titans_ is Claire. Some of the close up B&W shots make it more noticable but it's amazing what seven years will do.
> 
> ...


She's also doing Nutrogena ads.
(insert "what is an ad?" joke here)


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> I'm also confused about why the gun shot AND the mind wipe. Were both really necissary?


Establishes a plausible scenario for Claire's "abduction." (also fingers the Haitian as the "abductor," but I suppose that's part of the point).


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> And as far as Claire's age goes, I think they screwed up. They had Mr. Bennett picking her up 14 Years Ago as a little infant. That would make her between 14 and 15. She's suppose to be a Junior...16 or 17.


I think the myspace page is erroneous. That _never_ happens.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

laststarfighter said:


> apparently heat, fire and raidation doesn't work on someone's full set of hair. Claire still has silky smooth locks after whe walked out the house.


Obviously she can heal from a "bad hair day." Important power for a cheerleader.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> I'm also confused about why the gun shot AND the mind wipe. Were both really necissary?
> 
> Also, I found it funny how just last week Claire was telling her mom's doctor that she failed biology but this week she apparently knows exactly how to give an injection of some sort to a guy that's burning up with radiation or something.
> 
> ...


What I'm wondering is, how do Parkman et al know to call him "The Haitian"? He's (usually) mute, so it's not like he's telling people, "By the way, call me 'The Haitian'". Does he have a "The Haitian" tattoo or does he wear a red and blue t-shirt with a palm tree in the middle? This is something that has bothered me for a long time...


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Great show with a powerful ending.

HRG willing to make the sacrifice of not ever remembering his daughter so she can get away. Sheesh! and after protecting her all these years....


Not exactly clear, but I agree it looks like they were staging it so it looks like TH shot him and took off with Claire. HRG was already able to put the blame on TH for hiding Claire. According to the "boss" HRG called his and told him what was going on, so I'm guessing HRG had this plan in mind already for "someday" if it ever came to that.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Great episode. It answered a lot of questions, but opened up new ones. Thankfully, the new questions are because everything's changing.

1) HRG. We'll have to wait and see how much of his mind is wiped. He told Claude to "go deep". Will Claude remove all memory of Claire from him? If so, that's an incredibly difficult decision to make. I mean, to love someone and willingly have it all removed so you can save them? Wow! That brings up the whole new scenario someone else mentioned... does HRG genuinely become a bad guy now because he has no emotional ties holding him back?

2) The Linderman/Paper Company connection. We see that Hiro's father is a major player in these events. It's implied that they treat the specials like commodities. His instructions to HRG was that he would raise Claire, and if she manifested, she would be taken. But this is troubling. For the most part, specials are taken, examined, mind-wiped, and then released. Certain dangerous ones are treated more harshly. But now we have evidence of killings and specials being abducted and kept indefinitely. And this appears to be a non-government-related company with strong foreign ties. Is our government aware of any of this? I just sense a discrepency between the "official" goal of the company, and its true ulterior motives.

3) Hiro's Dad. My thoughts are that he doesn't know Hiro is special. If he's so ruthless about collecting specials and using them, he wouldn't be letting Hiro run around in a foreign country. Hiro's power is arguably the most powerful one of all we've seen so far (with the exception of Peter and possibly Sylar). Ain't no way he'd let that slip from his hands if he knew about it. This also opens up a LOT of possibilities. Hiro's dad wanted Hiro to step up and run his companies. Ironically, that would put Hiro in the exact position he wants to be in if he knew about the nature of the company.... he'd be able to turn the company into a force for good.

I know this is from last week, but I was on vacation and saw last week's just before this new one.

I love that Peter is now realizing his potential. Stopping the tasers and flying away was definitely sweet! But I still think these fliers are lame. Once again, if I could fly, I'd be doing it all over the place. I'd have a mask and a cape (yes a cape! it just looks too darn cool when you're flying) and be buzzing people's heads all over the place. Oh yes, the world would know that there are super powers out there! :up:


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

pendragn said:


> If that's the case it should have been burnt by the fire and not regenerated when she healed....


Her burnt hair couldn't regenerate, but it could have grown back in quickly. Interesting that she'd have the same hairdo, however.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> *1. *I'm also confused about why the gun shot AND the mind wipe. Were both really necissary?
> 
> *2.*Also, I found it funny how just last week Claire was telling her mom's doctor that she failed biology but this week she apparently knows exactly how to give an injection of some sort to a guy that's burning up with radiation or something.
> 
> *3.*And I hope this answers everyone's question about why we call him The Haitian.


1. This confused me, as well, but an above poster answered it for me.
2. She seems to have no problem lying to her mom, whether it be about biology or, I don't know, the fact that she can regenerate.
3. Wishful thinking.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Jericho Dog said:


> HRG willing to make the sacrifice of not ever remembering his daughter so she can get away. Sheesh! and after protecting her all these years....


It's not clear how much of a wipe the Haitian did. People don't develop complete amnesia from his "treatments" (not intentionally, anyway) - it might be that only the circumstances of the abduction were removed.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

bobcarn said:


> I'd have a mask and a cape (yes a cape! it just looks too darn cool when you're flying)


Obviously Edna Mode's Incredibles admonition was lost on you:


> No capes! Do you remember Thunderhead? Tall, storm powers. Nice man. Good with kids. November 15th of '58. All was well, another day saved when his cape snagged on a missile fin. Stratogale! April 23rd, '57. Cape caught in a jet turbine. Meta-man, express elevator. Dynaguy, snag on takeoff. Splashdown, sucked into a vortex. No capes!


NO CAPES!

[NG]Owner


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know if the Haitian is answering to God, but I don't think he could be answering to Nathan. Nathan supposedly only found out Claire was alive a few episodes ago. If Nathan's dad is still alive and involved with the company in some way, it's possible he has known about Claire, that she is his granddaughter, and is ordering the Haitian to protect her.

As for what the neighbors would think about a charred Claire walking out of the house and healing, that's nothing a visit from the friendly, neighborhood Haitian couldn't fix. 

I think HRG has always been a good person at heart, and he's been working (in his eyes anyway) for the greater good, as exhibited by his look of astonishment every time he sees someone demonstrate a new power. He likes the heroes and admires their abilities, he's just managed to get himself tied up with the wrong group of people. And if he IS inherently good, a mind wipe won't change his nature.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

This week's online graphic novel has an important piece about Claire and HRG. 


Spoiler



It makes us suspicious of when Claire "manifested." The graphic novel doesn't make it seem like she was ever in much danger from the fire. On the other hand, we have clues that Sandra has been erased by The Haitian multiple times. Was that from seeing Claire's power or something else that HRG was careless about?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> She's also doing Nutrogena ads.
> (insert "what is an ad?" joke here)


She also sings, apparently, and has a song on some Disney production coming/already out. Saw her singing as I flipped past Disney Channel. Unfortunately, it was typical RadioDisney style bubble-gum pop music.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

ScottE22 said:


> Great episode. I can't wait for next week!!
> 
> One thing that left me a bit confused... I get why HRG had his memory wiped - presumably so he can't remember where he's sending Claire - but why the need for the non-fatal gun shot? To make it look like a struggle? Like he tried to do the right thing and then the Haitian found him and ran off with Claire? That's the best I can come up with.


Yes.

And where was Wireless during all of this?
She sets Parkman and Nuke off on this destructive path and is nowhere to be found.
What's her real agenda?

And could the one Claude was shielding been Peter Petrelli?
And that it wasn't just coincedence that they ran into each other?


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> It's not clear how much of a wipe the Haitian did. People don't develop complete amnesia from his "treatments" (not intentionally, anyway) - it might be that only the circumstances of the abduction were removed.


Sorry, I wasn't clear enough.

HRG's explanation to the "boss" was that TH had been "hiding" Claire's powers somehow, so he claimed didn't know about them. Now that HRG knows, he went to bring her in, then they staged the incident.

So, I meant to say that what was erased was any knowledge that HRG had of Claire's powers.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

WinBear said:


> I think we can also now deduce that the Deveaux's are in on this. One of the flashbacks took place on top of the Deveaux building in NYC. We have also seen Peter having dreams after hanging out with Mr. Deveaux but not since his death. If we assume Deveaux, Sr. has powers, then it stands to reason his daughter does as well. Let's posit then that one has the dream power and the other has the power to share powers, sort of Peter's power turned outward. Simone's dying and Peter's desperate attempts to save her result in him figuring out one or more of that family's powers.
> 
> Also, using this line of thinking, it becomes possible that Claude was shielding Simone, but that doesn't seem right based on his previous interactions with Peter concerning her.


I could see this being plausable, but not sure if I believe it.

He could have been hiding her for years, then something happened that she left him after a big fight or something along those lines and that is what made him so bitter towards people. So when he was trying to prove to Peter that he would be betrayed, he knew she would, though it was just the impression that they got.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

bobcarn said:


> I'd have a mask and a cape (yes a cape! it just looks too darn cool when you're flying) and be buzzing people's heads all over the place. Oh yes, the world would know that there are super powers out there! :up:


Always with the capes..........


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jking said:


> As for what the neighbors would think about a charred Claire walking out of the house and healing, that's nothing a visit from the friendly, neighborhood Haitian couldn't fix.


Except that our friendly neighborhood Haitian is now a rogue, on the run, after having hidden Claire's abilities for months, then "killed" HRG and abducted Claire. I don't think "the organization" is going to be able to use The Haitian to wipe the memories of the neighbors.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Claire's been injured more times than Ken Griffey Jr.


or Shaun Livingston 



gastrof said:


> I'm wondering what's been wiped.
> 
> All memory of Claire?
> 
> Just the memory of where she went and that he was involved?





bobcarn said:


> He told Claude to "go deep".


he told THE HAITIAN to "go deep, AND he threw in "anything that can lead back to her", i believe... so i took that as all memory of Claire... especially since they were saying goodbye, as in she was going to be nonexistent to him


drew2k said:


> "Goodbye, Claire Bear"


i teared... so sad... as a father of a 2 year old daughter... whew... couldn't imagine.


MasterOfPuppets said:


> Ya gotta wonder...since Claude knew the situation, why wouldn't he have gone invisible and run away before he got shot...twice? I guess that wouldn't have fit the storyline.


he was trying to convert HRG...HRG asked him why he got in the car if he knew they wanted to kill him, Claude responded: "i think you are a better man". so i think he was trying to convert him until the end.


laststarfighter said:


> apparently heat, fire and raidation doesn't work on someone's full set of hair. Claire still has silky smooth locks after whe walked out the house.


Aqua Net 



MFruchey said:


> What I'm wondering is, how do Parkman et al know to call him "The Haitian"? He's (usually) mute, so it's not like he's telling people, "By the way, call me 'The Haitian'". Does he have a "The Haitian" tattoo or does he wear a red and blue t-shirt with a palm tree in the middle? This is something that has bothered me for a long time...


it was discussed last week, something to do with Haitians wearing glasses... 

i liked how Parkman was using his power this week... and HRG was quick on his feet to realize Parkman's power and communicate with him. "right hook!right hook!"

Ted's turned into quite the buzzkill, huh? all about him! geez. 

so who lived in that apartment way back when? and who's is it now? that's not isaac's, right? i know claude was chillin up there.

So, they knew about claire's mom's power, i'm assuming, and took her for dead. found claire, who was suppossed to be dead? and they were waiting for claire to 'manifest'... do they know about nathan?

the way everyone is connected and has powers, based on this small sample size, 90% of the world should have powers...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

[NG]Owner said:


> Obviously Edna Mode's Incredibles admonition was lost on you:
> 
> NO CAPES!
> 
> [NG]Owner


Also, look up the fate of Alan Moore's Dollar Bill of the Watchmen.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> And could the one Claude was shielding been Peter Petrelli?
> And that it wasn't just coincedence that they ran into each other?


I don't think so. Claude looked genuinely surprised when Peter was able to see him. If he had planned it all along, I think it would have played out differently.

However, this brings up an interesting point. When Claude was HRG's partner, he apparently could make himself in/visible at will. However, when Peter first saw him he seemed very surprised that Peter could see him and I thought he mumbled something about nobody having seen him for years and he almost seemed like his inability to have any human interaction had driven him crazy. So can he still go in/visible at will? Does he simply not reveal himself because he's afraid of "the organization" finding him? Did he lose his ability to go visible?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> I don't think so. Claude looked genuinely surprised when Peter was able to see him. If he had planned it all along, I think it would have played out differently.
> 
> However, this brings up an interesting point. When Claude was HRG's partner, he apparently could make himself in/visible at will. However, when Peter first saw him he seemed very surprised that Peter could see him and I thought he mumbled something about nobody having seen him for years and he almost seemed like his inability to have any human interaction had driven him crazy. So can he still go in/visible at will? Does he simply not reveal himself because he's afraid of "the organization" finding him? Did he lose his ability to go visible?


he was in hiding from the organization. the fact that peter saw him is attributed to his empath powers. i think he has his original power.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> Aqua Net


If it were Aqua Net, her hair would have become a bigger fireball than Ted did. 



bruinfan said:


> so who lived in that apartment way back when? and who's is it now? that's not isaac's, right? i know claude was chillin up there.


That's the Deveaux building. Mr. Deveaux is Simone's dad and was the one that Peter was being a hospice nurse for when the series began. Isaac's apartment has no connection to that building that we know of.

Coincidentally, Claude has been keeping his pigeons up there, but we don't know why he chose that building or if there is any connection.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> Except that our friendly neighborhood Haitian is now a rogue, on the run, after having hidden Claire's abilities for months, then "killed" HRG and abducted Claire. I don't think "the organization" is going to be able to use The Haitian to wipe the memories of the neighbors.


I can see HRG asking the Haitian to wipe their memories just to help kill any questions anyone might have, especially questions anyone might have about Claire or his family. He's not a "company man" anymore (in the sense that his heart is no longer in it), but I could see him still doing it to help his family deal with this latest crisis without too much fanfare from the media/neighbors.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> he was in hiding from the organization. the fact that peter saw him is attributed to his empath powers. i think he has his original power.


We know why Peter saw him. That's not what I'm questioning. I'm wondering why he seemed like he was nearly crazy due to not having any human interaction if he still has the ability to go visible. Wouldn't he have some people that he could trust and could show himself to? If he really was hiding a "special," couldn't he at least show himself to that person?


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> i liked how Parkman was using his power this week... and HRG was quick on his feet to realize Parkman's power and communicate with him. "right hook!right hook!"


HRG didn't have to "realize" Parkman's power, he already knew his power because they had previously abducted him.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jking said:


> I can see HRG asking the Haitian to wipe their memories just to help kill any questions anyone might have, especially questions anyone might have about Claire or his family. He's not a "company man" anymore (in the sense that his heart is no longer in it), but I could see him still doing it to help his family deal with this latest crisis without too much fanfare from the media/neighbors.


Except that it's the company that believes they have to clean up the mess and as far as they know, they no longer have use of The Haitian and his powers. Even if HRG asked TH to take care of it, the company will still think that they need to clean it up and will use alternate means.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> We know why Peter saw him. That's not what I'm questioning. I'm wondering why he seemed like he was nearly crazy due to not having any human interaction if he still has the ability to go visible. Wouldn't he have some people that he could trust and could show himself to? If he really was hiding a "special," couldn't he at least show himself to that person?


I think he can still go visible/invisible and have thought so from his first appearance. I remember there was a big discussion on why he was stealing from people if he couldn't turn visible and use the cash. I took the fact that he disappeared before leaving Peter's apartment last week to be an indicator to the viewers that he could control his ability.

He's nearly crazy because of no interaction with people, but the non-interaction is not necessarily because he can't turn visible. He's not interacted with people because you never know who might be working for the company. That's my take anyway.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

jking said:


> HRG didn't have to "realize" Parkman's power, he already knew his power because they had previously abducted him.


you are correct... still smart...



devdogaz said:


> We know why Peter saw him. That's not what I'm questioning. I'm wondering why he seemed like he was nearly crazy due to not having any human interaction if he still has the ability to go visible. Wouldn't he have some people that he could trust and could show himself to? If he really was hiding a "special," couldn't he at least show himself to that person?


i still think he was hiding and didn't want to take any chances of being spotted. he's suppossed to be dead, maybe to the 'special' he was hiding as well. if he reveals himself as alive, he puts the 'special' in danger. like jack bauer...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am still not sure how much TH would have had to erase from HRG's memories. HRG is trying to "sell" that he did not know about Claire at all, and that TH hid her, and then rescued her. If he needs his memories of the rescue erased, it is because they have some way to force him to talk. If that is true, then he must also need to have any memories of Claire's power erased too, or he would spill that secret, and they would kill him. So I am betting all memories of Claire are gone.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

OK... just throwing a crazy idea out there.

Maybe linderman is like sylar and peter, but he has to have physical objects relating to the people to use their powers. And Claude was working with linderman, or rather, helping hide him. Something went wrong (linderman went bad) and that's why claude is on his own.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

eddyj said:


> I am still not sure how much TH would have had to erase from HRG's memories. HRG is trying to "sell" that he did not know about Claire at all, and that TH hid her, and then rescued her. If he needs his memories of the rescue erased, it is because they have some way to force him to talk. If that is true, then he must also need to have any memories of Claire's power erased too, or he would spill that secret, and they would kill him. So I am betting all memories of Claire are gone.


Why couldn't TH just selectively wipe HRG's memories of Claire's powers, but not all memories of Claire herself?

Isn't that what he did with Claire's brother? I.e. remembers his sister, remembers a lot about his sister, but doesn't remember seeing that she can heal, or anything that resulted from that knowledge?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

alpacaboy said:


> Why couldn't TH just selectively wipe HRG's memories of Claire's powers, but not all memories of Claire herself?
> 
> Isn't that what he did with Claire's brother? I.e. remembers his sister, remembers a lot about his sister, but doesn't remember seeing that she can heal, or anything that resulted from that knowledge?


the organization wants claire... he's supposed to turn claire in. he doesn't want that to happen. he needs to eliminate any trace of claire in order to protect her. if he even remembers he had an adopted daughter, they could potentially use that against him. he wants to make sure they never find her. he said: "go deep, anything that can lead back to her"

she's gone from his life.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if HRG has a dvd hidden away somewhere that contains all the Claire related information that the Haitian wiped out. All he has to do is accidentally find it.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

Are we going to find out that "The Company" from Heroes is the the same "The Company" from Prison Break, one big company trying to collect Heroes and take down Scofield and Burrows! Actually now that I think about it, Michael Scofield basiclly is a Hero!


----------



## mica (Sep 3, 2004)

There is a dvd - Claire made one of herself.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

> As for radiation, maybe my understanding of this is off, but if someone's exposed to radiation, you don't want to get near them or make physical contact with them. (At least not until they're cleared by some sort of decontamination unit.)


One of the better examples of how radiation works: you cant get sun burn from someone who was sunburned.  So you can come in contact with someone who has received a lethal dose of radiation and not be effected by them (unless there were also contaminated, but that is a different thing).

However, there are so many other ways in which they bend the laws of physics , so why focus on this one? .


----------



## treyj (May 13, 2002)

Remember, HRG is going to wake up and have no idea of what happened. The company will assume there was a struggle and the Haitian shot him so he could wipe his memory of their escape. I would think his memory wouldn't be wiped all the way back, just any pertaining to her having powers. "Go deep" to me means "be thorough", not "go back a long time".

Also, I'm 80% sure that Hiro's dad probably knows at least about Hiro's potential (if not powers), and he's probably not Hiro's biological dad but adopted Hiro just as Claire was adopted. How about this: _Hiro's friend Ando is a spy for Hiro's father_. Maybe that's why he had to split off from Hiro, so he could report all that he's learned. As shown in the previews,


Spoiler



Ando is back next ep!


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

madscientist said:


> Linderman is Petrelli Sr.
> 
> (no need to spoilerize your guesses) I don't think that can be true, since Petrelli Sr. was visiting Linderman when he died, and he was a well-known mobster at the same time Petrelli Sr. was his lawyer.


Maybe Petrelli Sr. is a shape-shifter and took on Linderman's identity.


----------



## mcdougll (Jan 27, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> the organization wants claire... he's supposed to turn claire in. he doesn't want that to happen. he needs to eliminate any trace of claire in order to protect her. if he even remembers he had an adopted daughter, they could potentially use that against him. he wants to make sure they never find her. he said: "go deep, anything that can lead back to her"
> 
> she's gone from his life.


Of course not. The 'organization' now knows about Claire, and HRG said he'd bring her in (whatever that means). HRG didn't want to do that, so the only way to protect Claire as well as the rest of his family (not to mention himself) was to stage Claire's abduction. The Haitian needed to "go deep" to remove anything in HRG's memory that would lead the 'organization' to the Haitian and Claire.

HRG will remember Claire, just not what happened to her when she was abducted, and potentially, his own duplicity in protecting Claire.

That way the 'organization' will believe him, and believe the abduction was real.


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

as far as protecting his family....

Remember in the flashback, Eric Roberts said that the haitian just saved your wife's life (or something like that) and she just found a gun in a bag. I think HRG's family knowing anything about what happen would constitute them either dying or something. Remember the brother called the cops.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I found it interesting that the same roof top (with the pigeon roost) that our friend the artist lives in is where Claire and her biological mom lived 14 years ago. That's how it seemed anyway. Do you think that's why Dr. Who is so attached to that rooftop? Is that where it all began for him?


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

GadgetFreak said:


> Maybe Petrelli Sr. is a shape-shifter and took on Linderman's identity.


I doubt it, since Linderman put a "hit" out on Nathan. I suppose his dad may have reasons to want his own son killed, but I doubt it.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Sirius Black said:


> I found it interesting that the same roof top (with the pigeon roost) that our friend the artist lives in is where Claire and her biological mom lived 14 years ago. That's how it seemed anyway. Do you think that's why Dr. Who is so attached to that rooftop? Is that where it all began for him?


No. I think Issac lives in a different apartment. That rooftop is of the Deveraux (sp?) building. But when Isaac is showing his paintings to Nathan, that rooftop comes up and he doesn't say its the rooftop of his apartment he says its the roof fo the Deveraux building.

I assume that the organization used that building for something. But that's not the same building that the fire was in that left Claire's mom presumably dead. Remember, that fire was back in Texas. This building is New York. I assume that after HRG thought that Claire's mom had died, he took the baby back to his bosses in New York for them to decide what to do with her.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> No. I think Issac lives in a different apartment. That rooftop is of the Deveraux (sp?) building. But when Isaac is showing his paintings to Nathan, that rooftop comes up and he doesn't say its the rooftop of his apartment he says its the roof fo the Deveraux building.
> 
> I assume that the organization used that building for something. But that's not the same building that the fire was in that left Claire's mom presumably dead. Remember, that fire was back in Texas. This building is New York. I assume that after HRG thought that Claire's mom had died, he took the baby back to his bosses in New York for them to decide what to do with her.


I didn't think it was Isaac's building either, and I agree that it has some connection to the company, or at least it did at some point in time. I don't know why, but I had always assumed that it was the building that Simone's father lived in.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

mcdougll said:


> The Haitian needed to "go deep" to remove anything in HRG's memory that would lead the 'organization' to the Haitian and Claire.


I had totally misunderstood the meaning of "go deep."


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't believe nobody figured this out: Claire is 17, and she was handed over to HRG 14 years ago as an infant. What? You don't think that makes sense? There was a person there at the "adoption" on the roof of the Deveaux building who has control over time and space (Hiro). Hiro clearly must have helped his Dad by jumping back with the baby Claire so she could age 3 additional years. That way her powers would manifest at the right time. See, isn't it obvious?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

What an awesome epsiode!

I'm so glad I decided to go back to the hotel and watch it live and not wait until the weekend to watch it on TiVo back at home.


Hiro's dad, I think, is THE person at the top of this. My guess is that "The Company" is Nakamuro Industries. It's giant. It's foreign.

Who is the guy that hired HRG? I don't recognize him. Should I remember him from earlier? Nathan can't be the person in Claire's life protecting her (the "other" The Hatian spoke of). He only found out she was alive ercently. AFTER the Haitian was ordered to wipe her mind. Maybe it is as simple as God and not some character on the show we already know (or don't yet know about).

I'm going to watch this again when I get back home. It was that good. Totally worth a re-watch.


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

Maybe Claude has healing powers like Claire? He could have powers he has not revealed to "the company" .... That would explain him surviving the gun shots and possible fall.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

jking said:


> I didn't think it was Isaac's building either, and I agree that it has some connection to the company, or at least it did at some point in time. I don't know why, but I had always assumed that it was the building that Simone's father lived in.


Yes, it is definitely Simone's father's building. They have referred to it several times as such. It's called the "Deveaux building". You can always tell by the artistic carving on the railing. It is significant. It connects Simone, her father, Isaac, Peter, Claude, Hiro, HRG, Claire, and indirectly Nathan and Claire's birth mother. Probably others too.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> Who is the guy that hired HRG? I don't recognize him. Should I remember him from earlier?


I don't think they said, but I think he's "Thompson".


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mtcbuilder said:


> I don't think they said, but I think he's "Thompson".


OK. But have we seen Thompson before, or is this the first time we were introduced to him? (in the flash back, then in the Bennet home when he shows up with Atomic Boy going all nutso)


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> the organization wants claire... he's supposed to turn claire in. he doesn't want that to happen. he needs to eliminate any trace of claire in order to protect her. if he even remembers he had an adopted daughter, they could potentially use that against him. he wants to make sure they never find her. he said: "go deep, anything that can lead back to her"
> 
> she's gone from his life.


Yes, except the scene ended with TH looming closer, hand outstretched. We didn't actually see the results of the wipe, so there's a possibility that we'll learn in an upcoming episode that it didn't happen. Maybe Claire stopped TH at the last moment. Since HRG wanted it to happen, TH was a willing participant, and Claire seemed to be okay with it (even if distraught), I'd say chances of this being the case are minimal but still existent. After all, it would parallel the earlier bridge scene with HRG and Claude (the two scenes were shot-for-shot recreations of each other, after all). In the earlier scene with Claude, Claude gets shot and disappears, leaving HRG (and some viewers) to assume that Claude plummeted off the bridge. Apparently he didn't, though. In the later scene with HRG and TH, HRG is shot and we are left to assume that his mind is wiped. I'm just suggesting that the jury is still out on whether it actually was.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> the organization wants claire... he's supposed to turn claire in. he doesn't want that to happen. he needs to eliminate any trace of claire in order to protect her. if he even remembers he had an adopted daughter, they could potentially use that against him. he wants to make sure they never find her. he said: "go deep, anything that can lead back to her"
> 
> she's gone from his life.


He doesn't need to eliminate any trace of knowing her. He just needs to eliminate traces of knowing where she's going. Her power was seen by Eric Robert's character, Matt, Ted, her mom, and her brother, not to mention the neighbors. Everyone in town knew he had a daughter. She was homecoming queen and he is the boss at a large company in town. The "company" knows about her now, that's why she needs protection. And not just protection from HRG, but from the rest too. He just wants her to get away. If he has memories of the escape, they could be found out by Matt, who is in the custody of the company now. No telling if Matt's going to stay loyal to his own kind, or go to work for the company.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

danterner said:


> In the later scene with HRG and TH, HRG is shot and we are left to assume that his mind is wiped. I'm just suggesting that the jury is still out on whether it actually was.


EDIT: mtcbuilder beat me to that reply while I was typing 

I'll back you on that. They can write it however they want.

Really, what would be the point of having the Haitian wipe HRG's memory of anything related to the Company? We have to assume that the Company will want to bring him in for questioning, and he knows (or "knew") too much. Even if his memory gets entirely wiped of all Company details, why not kill HRG anyway?

Plus, let's not forget that his son and wife were in on all the madness with the house, Ted, Claire getting shot and having her skin burn off, etc. Did the Haitian clean all that up too? That would leave three people with wiped memories of why their house burned down, including a father who can't seem to recall much of anything in the last 14 years.

Instead, it would make more sense for HRG to have the Haitian wipe HRG's memory of just the escape plot. That leaves HRG mostly in the know about the Company, gives him an easy out ("The Haitian must have shot me, stolen the van and wiped my memory so I wouldn't have any clues where he was going") so the Company believes him on how Claire got away, and doesn't force the Company's hand to kill HRG and his family to tye up loose ends.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> OK. But have we seen Thompson before, or is this the first time we were introduced to him? (in the flash back, then in the Bennet home when he shows up with Atomic Boy going all nutso)


That's the only thing about this episode that seemed out of place to me. We've never seen this guy before, and in this episode only in flashbacks, but then all of a sudden he's all "hands on" and shows up at the house? There have been plenty of things going on, what with the capture of Syler and all, for the guy to have shown up previously, yet he only shows up now, conveniently after we the audience find out he's HRG's boss? And he didn't really contribute anything to the house scene, other than allowing the character to see that Claire was "special". It just struck me as a sloppy way for the writers to get HRG's boss to witness Claire's abilities.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

[NG]Owner said:


> Obviously Edna Mode's Incredibles admonition was lost on you:
> 
> NO CAPES!
> 
> [NG]Owner


I would avoid revolving doors (Dollar Bill in _Watchmen_), jet planes, and tornadoes. Either that, or my cape would be attached by velcro and release under tension. But by all that is holy and right in the world, there would be cape trailing behind me!



JYoung said:


> Also, look up the fate of Alan Moore's Dollar Bill of the Watchmen.


I'll mention, to protect my comic-book-geek status, that my response was before I read yours.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Side note: Odessa, Texas sure looks pretty on TV.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

jking said:


> That's the only thing about this episode that seemed out of place to me. We've never seen this guy before, and in this episode only in flashbacks, but then all of a sudden he's all "hands on" and shows up at the house? There have been plenty of things going on, what with the capture of Syler and all, for the guy to have shown up previously, yet he only shows up now, conveniently after we the audience find out he's HRG's boss? And he didn't really contribute anything to the house scene, other than allowing the character to see that Claire was "special". It just struck me as a sloppy way for the writers to get HRG's boss to witness Claire's abilities.


Didn't he say that HRG called him?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

bobcarn said:


> Great episode. It answered a lot of questions, but opened up new ones. Thankfully, the new questions are because everything's changing.
> 
> 1) HRG. We'll have to wait and see how much of his mind is wiped. He told Claude to "go deep". Will Claude remove all memory of Claire from him? ...


 

"Claude" is the invisible man.

The one with the ability to remove people's memories is "The Haitian".


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

MFruchey said:


> In the previews...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Just watched the preview again closer, and while Simone is standing there all bloody and speaking, you can also see her body laying behind her still on the table. At least it looks like the person on the table is dressed the same. So i'm guessing she's some kind of ghost or spirit or something.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> OK. But have we seen Thompson before, or is this the first time we were introduced to him? (in the flash back, then in the Bennet home when he shows up with Atomic Boy going all nutso)


I think we are supposed to assume that Thompson was the person Bennett was on the phone with when discussing what do with Sylar prior to Eden going in to the room.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

mtcbuilder said:


> Yes, it is definitely Simone's father's building. They have referred to it several times as such. It's called the "Deveaux building". You can always tell by the artistic carving on the railing. It is significant. It connects Simone, her father, Isaac, Peter, Claude, Hiro, HRG, Claire, and indirectly Nathan and Claire's birth mother. Probably others too.


I thought the balcony was on Isaac's building so that was my confusion.

Why was Claire in New York at all? How did she get from the smoldering ruins of her home in Texas to New York City?


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

No mention of the scene where Claire helped HRG become HRG by selecting the HRGlasses?? 

-murray


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

murrays said:


> No mention of the scene where Claire helped HRG become HRG by selecting the HRGlasses??
> 
> -murray


That was a great scene.

I thought for a moment we might get his actual name.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

JYoung
And where was Wireless during all of this?
She sets Parkman and Nuke off on this destructive path and is nowhere to be found.
What's her real agenda?
[/QUOTE said:


> Her absence bothered me because I could have sworn she was standing in the background of the version of the scene when Ted and Parkman burst in on the family from last week's episode... I seem to remember that she was with them, but didn't say anything.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Jericho Dog said:


> Didn't he say that HRG called him?


Possibly. If he did I missed it. But my point is still valid, IMHO. Why would HRG call his boss knowing there was a good possibility he might witness Claire's ability? If I was HRG, I'd do everything in my power to make sure there's no possibility that guy is ever anywhere in the vicinity of my little "Claire Bear". What would his boss be able to contribute to the hostage situation anyway? It doesn't make sense. To me it was just too obvious that the character was there only to see her heal, and subsequently try to force HRG to give her up.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Shakhari said:


> Her absence bothered me because I could have sworn she was standing in the background of the version of the scene when Ted and Parkman burst in on the family from last week's episode... I seem to remember that she was with them, but didn't say anything.


I thought the same thing, but chalked it up to my bad memory. Anyone still have the episode, so they can check?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jking said:


> I didn't think it was Isaac's building either, and I agree that it has some connection to the company, or at least it did at some point in time. *I don't know why, but I had always assumed that it was the building that Simone's father lived in.*


Probably because the building is called the Deveaux building, and his last name was Deveaux? It's been mentioned many times in this thread already.

Edit: Sorry for the smeek. I posted this before I realized there was another page of replies.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

Shakhari said:


> Her absence bothered me because I could have sworn she was standing in the background of the version of the scene when Ted and Parkman burst in on the family from last week's episode... I seem to remember that she was with them, but didn't say anything.


You know, I thought so too. I kept watching for her last night, but she never popped up. I thought that when they were looking for evidence in HRG's home office she would come in and read the computer "wirelessly". When she didn't appear, I assumed I had remembered the previous week wrong. I guess I'll watch the end of that ep again to see.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> Probably because the building is called the Deveaux building, and his last name was Deveaux? It's been mentioned many times in this thread already.


Simone and her father are named _*Deveaux*_. Isaac's last name is *Mendez*.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> Probably because the building is called the Deveaux building, and his last name was Deveaux? It's been mentioned many times in this thread already.


[STEVE MARTIN] Well, excuuuuuse me!!!! [/STEVE MARTIN]


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

Jericho Dog said:


> That was a great scene.
> 
> I thought for a moment we might get his actual name.


I am certain that we will never get his first name. I've heard it is kind of a joke among the writers and cast.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

mtcbuilder said:


> I am certain that we will never get his first name. I've heard it is kind of a joke among the writers and cast.


I bet it's Angus.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mtcbuilder said:


> Simone and her father are named _*Deveaux*_. Isaac's last name is *Mendez*.


Read the post I quoted. The pronoun was talking about Simone's father, not Isaac.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

jking said:


> I bet it's Angus.


Agreed


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

mtcbuilder said:


> You know, I thought so too. I kept watching for her last night, but she never popped up. I thought that when they were looking for evidence in HRG's home office she would come in and read the computer "wirelessly". When she didn't appear, I assumed I had remembered the previous week wrong. I guess I'll watch the end of that ep again to see.


OK, just re-watched it, and no, she's not there. There's a lot of camera movement, kind of swirling around looking back and forth between the characters. I guess I thought Hana was there due to the fact that she was with Matt and Ted in the earlier scene where they kind of recruited Matt. So another question is, where is she now? Will she have some roll in rescuing Matt and Ted? Maybe she will find other Heroes to help get them out of the lab.


----------



## Deffdino (Sep 21, 2005)

Haven't we established that the Haitian can 'block' the powers of the special people? 

Why couldn't he just 'block' Sparky from blowing his top?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

jking said:


> I bet it's Angus.


Cosmo.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

mtcbuilder said:


> OK, just re-watched it, and no, she's not there. There's a lot of camera movement, kind of swirling around looking back and forth between the characters. I guess I thought Hana was there due to the fact that she was with Matt and Ted in the earlier scene where they kind of recruited Matt. So another question is, where is she now? Will she have some roll in rescuing Matt and Ted? Maybe she will find other Heroes to help get them out of the lab.


That must have been the scene I was thinking of. Otherwise, that would be one hell of a continuity error.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

jking said:


> I bet it's Angus.


Colonel Angus?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

A few points.

Somebody in the Bennett house said they called the police. More than likely, that's how Eric Roberts knew to go to the Bennett house, monitoring the calls, or being called by a friendly policeman.

I'm under the impression that the haitian can do work only with the mind, so he can stop powers having to do with the mind. Mind control, mind reading, etc..but not other powers. Flying, going nuclear, healing, etc...

My opinion is that it is impossible for anybody to know that Hiro has powers, except people he specifically "shows".

How would you know he has powers? When he bends time, nothing changes for you. He could be sitting in the seat next to you, stop time, go on a trip around the world, come sit down next to you again, start time and no time would pass for you.

Now, he can show you his powers, like he "showed" Ando and Charlie, by disappearing, or making things happen around him while he has stopped time, but nobody would know he has any powers unless he wants them to.

-smak-


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

jerobi said:


> Instead, it would make more sense for HRG to have the Haitian wipe HRG's memory of just the escape plot. That leaves HRG mostly in the know about the Company, gives him an easy out ("The Haitian must have shot me, stolen the van and wiped my memory so I wouldn't have any clues where he was going") so the Company believes him on how Claire got away, and doesn't force the Company's hand to kill HRG and his family to tye up loose ends.


why can't you erase claire without erasing the company?

look, here's the evidence:
1. he says: go deep, anything that would lead to claire

2. claire is crying like he's going to die, but really it's cuz he's not going to remember her anymore... "there's got to be another way!" why would she act like that if they were going to see and acknowledge one another again?

3. he says: goodbye, clairebear. in context, that sounds like a permanent farewell to me.

hey, i seriously thought the tazers were telekinetically affected, and not time stopping affected, and i was wrong... but i think i'm right here.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

smak said:


> A few points.
> 
> Somebody in the Bennett house said they called the police. More than likely, that's how Eric Roberts knew to go to the Bennett house, monitoring the calls, or being called by a friendly policeman.
> 
> -smak-


I believe HRG said he contacted "roberts" when at the paper company and getting the paperwork. He wanted to make it look like a real security breach.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Deffdino said:


> Haven't we established that the Haitian can 'block' the powers of the special people?
> 
> Why couldn't he just 'block' Sparky from blowing his top?


I think the Haitian was only making people forget they were about to use their power rather than actually turning it off or otherwise blocking it.


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

How did HRG catch Syler if the Haitian can't block powers?


----------



## DVDivo Tim (Nov 27, 2003)

HRG does NOT say "goodbye Claire-bear", he says "I love you Claire-bear"...


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

Deffdino said:


> Haven't we established that the Haitian can 'block' the powers of the special people?
> 
> Why couldn't he just 'block' Sparky from blowing his top?


No, we never really established that. Quite a few people insisted that that would be the only way to keep Sylar under control, and to block Matt's mind reading power when they abducted him in the bar. I was never conviced. I always thought that either HRG has some mind control over them (I don't think that anymore) or they had some other kind of power control.

My belief is that each hero has the powers that we see on the surface, and they don't have "hidden" powers. Like, what if Claude has the ability to heal, like Claire. No. Claude has the ability to turn invisible. That's his power. The Haitian's power is, he plucks memories from your mind. That's it.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

MasterCephus said:


> How did HRG catch Syler if the Haitian can't block powers?


Eden told him to give up.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> And as far as Claire's age goes, I think they screwed up. They had Mr. Bennett picking her up 14 Years Ago as a little infant. That would make her between 14 and 15. She's suppose to be a Junior...16 or 17.


When I was a senior, I turned 17 during that year.. In NY, you could still go to kindergarten as long as your 5th birthday is before Jan 1.

That would make you a 16 yr old senior [for at least part of the year]...

If Claire can regenerate so quickly, maybe her hair is a set length. And when it gets damage, maybe she loses it and automatically grows it back.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mtcbuilder said:


> OK, just re-watched it, and no, she's not there. There's a lot of camera movement, kind of swirling around looking back and forth between the characters. I guess I thought Hana was there due to the fact that she was with Matt and Ted in the earlier scene where they kind of recruited Matt. So another question is, where is she now? Will she have some roll in rescuing Matt and Ted? Maybe she will find other Heroes to help get them out of the lab.


They addressed this in last week's online comic. For those that want to read it, they'll know where she's at.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> why can't you erase claire without erasing the company?
> 
> look, here's the evidence:
> 1. he says: go deep, anything that would lead to claire
> ...


What good would it do to erase Claire if everyone around him knows about her. Can you imagine his response if somebody asked him about her? "What, Claire who? I don't have a daughter. We've been trying to conceive, but frankly I'm not too excited about having a child...." I think the idea is that they are not going to see eachother again, but that doesn't mean he won't know anything about ever having raised her. He just won't know where she is.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> why can't you erase claire without erasing the company?
> 
> look, here's the evidence:
> 1. he says: go deep, anything that would lead to claire


Won't erase the compay. That would remove HRG's benefit/usefulness to the company



> 2. claire is crying like he's going to die, but really it's cuz he's not going to remember her anymore... "there's got to be another way!" why would she act like that if they were going to see and acknowledge one another again?


I think it's more because Claire will be going into hiding and very possibly never see HRG again...so she is losing her father, poentially forever.



> 3. he says: goodbye, clairebear. in context, that sounds like a permanent farewell to me.


Same as above



> hey, i seriously thought the tazers were telekinetically affected, and not time stopping affected, and i was wrong... but i think i'm right here.


If you can stop time, you should be able to stop all electron movement.

Now, if you can stop a bullet, why not a taser?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

mtcbuilder said:


> What good would it do to erase Claire if everyone around him knows about her. Can you imagine his response if somebody asked him about her? "What, Claire who? I don't have a daughter. We've been trying to conceive, but frankly I'm not too excited about having a child...." I think the idea is that they are not going to see eachother again, but that doesn't mean he won't know anything about ever having raised her. He just won't know where she is.


the whole point is to keep claire in hiding. if the haitian kidnapped claire, shot hrg, and mindswiped him, then hrg will be innocent in the company's eyes. if he doesn't remember claire, it would make it harder for him to recollect stuff if prodded. hrg is doing all he can so that no matter what, they won't get to claire.

hrg would be the victim... poor guy, he got shot and the haitian erased his daughter.

i still think the way claire was going on, crying, it was like hrg was dying... but we know he doesn't die. i think that's the strongest evidence for complete claire mindswipe. sure, you can interpret it another way, but all the circumstantial evidence points towards complete claire mindswipe.

"anything that would lead to claire" - HRG


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

A couple questions--what's the deal with the Haitian being mute? Is Claire the only one he's ever talked to? 

So far, have we ever seen 2 people with the same power? Even children don't get the same power as either of their parents. Is that the way it's designed, so that each individual has a role to play in a particular event that's coming with his power and then it's all over? Or is it a gradual genetic change of all humanity and these are just the first ones? This takes us back to the question of whether the powers are just now occurring for the first time, or if they've had them all along. So if Matt is on HRG's team, does that mean no one else will come along who can read minds and find out his secrets? (excluding Sylar and Peter)

HRG speaks some pretty fluent Japanese. How did he connect up with Sulu in the first place? Clearly this isn't our government involved.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

What if the Haitians powers is _*more*_ than memory removal? What if he can add/manipulate memories as well? Then maybe the scene with Claude (the Invisible Man) on the bridge didn't really happen as we saw it, but is what HRG remembers happened.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> A couple questions--what's the deal with the Haitian being mute? Is Claire the only one he's ever talked to?


Unless I'm mistaken he spoke during this week's episode, and not to Claire.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I meant in the past, like all the years he's worked with HRG. Had he talked to him or anyone else before he spoke to Claire?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I meant in the past, like all the years he's worked with HRG. Had he talked to him or anyone else before he spoke to Claire?


that's the impression I got. He never spoke to anyone at "the company" before. Claire may have not been the first person he EVER spoke to, but she was the first person WE saw him speak to. So, to learn that everyone thought he was a mute was pretty interesting. OF course, HRG sort of glazed over him speaking as they had an animated conversation. You would have thought you would have seen SOME sort of reaction out of HRG when TH open is mouth and talked.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Just got done watching - WOW ... liked the fact that HRG said "Shoot me here... two inches off and I'm a dead man", in reference to shooting Claude in about the same place.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Mr. Bennett's first name is obviously Tony.

And boy can he sing.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

mtcbuilder said:


> OK, just re-watched it, and no, she's not there.


Wow, that is so weird, i would have SWORN she was there as well!

Something that hasn't been discussed is poor Matt had to hear Mom and Lyle's thoughts after they thought Claire was dead, I can't even imagine how hard that would be for him. They didn't address it so maybe he was too busy doing other things but even so their emotions would have been very powerful at the time so I bet some got through to him.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> the whole point is to keep claire in hiding. if the haitian kidnapped claire, shot hrg, and mindswiped him, then hrg will be innocent in the company's eyes. if he doesn't remember claire, it would make it harder for him to recollect stuff if prodded. hrg is doing all he can so that no matter what, they won't get to claire.
> 
> hrg would be the victim... poor guy, he got shot and the haitian erased his daughter.
> 
> ...


I think he would have to erase anything that has to do with Claire AFTER he discovers her powers.

Claire's powers manifested at a time we don't know.

They might have manifested in the fire 15 years ago, but nobody really knows for sure.

Everything up until her powers manifested there's no reason to erase, because that's all innocent stuff.

When HRG found abut her powers is the key time to start erasing.

Their cover story was that the Hatian was the only one who knew about them.

So what has to be erased is.:

1. Everything having to do with Claire AFTER HRG found out about her powers
2. Everything having to do with the blaming of the Haitian for covering up her powers
3. Everything about Claire's escape, the shooting, etc...

-smak-


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

WinBear said:


> This week's online graphic novel has an important piece about Claire and HRG.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I hate having to spoiler comic stuff, but this has been bugging me and I want to know what others think.


Spoiler



Speaking of the fire, I swear Claude's legs are *on fire* in one or two panels...but he just got up and walked away. Can he heal? Is he invulnerable? Maybe he's like Sue Storm from the Fantastic Four and can project force fields too?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

smak said:


> I think he would have to erase anything that has to do with Claire AFTER he discovers her powers.
> 
> Claire's powers manifested at a time we don't know.
> 
> ...


So what has to be erased (continued) is ...

4. HRGs love for Claire.

This may be the most important thing for the Haitian to erase, as HRG was specifically instructed to NOT get attached to the baby - he was to observe her and be ready to relinquish her if a power manifested itself. He failed miserably, of course, and loved and protected Claire. I think HRG's order to the Haitian to "Go deep" was to also remove any feelings HRG had for Claire, as well as the other items mentioned above.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

drew2k said:


> This may be the most important thing for the Haitian to erase, as HRG was specifically instructed to NOT get attached to the baby - he was to observe her and be ready to relinquish her if a power manifested itself. He failed miserably, of course, and loved and protected Claire. I think HRG's order to the Haitian to "Go deep" was to also remove any feelings HRG had for Claire, as well as the other items mentioned above.


...which brings us back to...


Rob Helmerichs said:


> It will be ironic if the Haitian's mindwipe turns HRG into the evil dude he's been pretending to be...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

HRG indicated that he knew already that the haitian guy could speak. I don't have the exact dialogue but it seemed quite obvious to me from the phrasing he used.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Sirius Black said:


> I thought the balcony was on Isaac's building so that was my confusion.
> 
> Why was Claire in New York at all? How did she get from the smoldering ruins of her home in Texas to New York City?


How did Harry Potter get from Godric's Hollow to Little Whinging? The answer: he was brought there.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> HRG indicated that he knew already that the haitian guy could speak. I don't have the exact dialogue but it seemed quite obvious to me from the phrasing he used.


Claire said that HT _told_ her about wiping her mom's and Zach's memories, as well as that it was under HRG's orders.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

wprager said:


> Claire said that HT _told_ her about wiping her mom's and Zach's memories, as well as that it was under HRG's orders.


Yes, that's what claire said, and HRG expressed surprise that he talked to her in a way that indicated his prior knowledge of the guy's ability to speak.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Yes, that's what claire said, and HRG expressed surprise that he talked to her in a way that indicated his prior knowledge of the guy's ability to speak.


Funny, I had the opposite impression--that he was surprised the Haitian could speak.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Funny, I had the opposite impression--that he was surprised the Haitian could speak.


My take also.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

As usual, Rob is correct. (And surprisingly, Drew is also correct.)


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

rgr said:


> What if the Haitians powers is _*more*_ than memory removal? What if he can add/manipulate memories as well? Then maybe the scene with Claude (the Invisible Man) on the bridge didn't really happen as we saw it, but is what HRG remembers happened.


My impression of the flashback scenes were not that we were seeing HRG's memories, but they were of things that did happen.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

drew2k said:


> So what has to be erased (continued) is ...
> 
> 4. HRGs love for Claire.
> 
> This may be the most important thing for the Haitian to erase, as HRG was specifically instructed to NOT get attached to the baby - he was to observe her and be ready to relinquish her if a power manifested itself. He failed miserably, of course, and loved and protected Claire. I think HRG's order to the Haitian to "Go deep" was to also remove any feelings HRG had for Claire, as well as the other items mentioned above.


Not necessarily. If he doesn't know about her powers than those feelings for her don't come into play since he wouldn't have to give her up. I think you just erase the his knowledge of her powers and that will be enough to caim plausible deniability.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> HRG indicated that he knew already that the haitian guy could speak. I don't have the exact dialogue but it seemed quite obvious to me from the phrasing he used.


It seemed obvious to me at the time as well.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

One thing to remember is that The Haitian could have spoken numerous times for clarification on assignments, but always erased his tracks.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Funny, I had the opposite impression--that he was surprised the Haitian could speak.


But I thought he said something to the affect to TH that he has been speaking to "other people" implying that he as spoken to atleast HRG before.

My take on it anyway.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

If he was surprised that haitian guy could speak, why wouldn't he say, "you can SPEAK?! All this time you've been hiding that?" Or similar. He's know the guy for what, 14 years?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> As usual, Rob is correct. (And surprisingly, Drew is also correct.)


Cool!

Wait ..

what? 

You mean to say I'm normally incorrect?!


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> that's the impression I got. He never spoke to anyone at "the company" before. Claire may have not been the first person he EVER spoke to, but she was the first person WE saw him speak to. So, to learn that everyone thought he was a mute was pretty interesting. OF course, HRG sort of glazed over him speaking as they had an animated conversation. You would have thought you would have seen SOME sort of reaction out of HRG when TH open is mouth and talked.


Based on the "industry" HRG works in I highly doubt that he is surprised by anything anymore...


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

wprager said:


> How did Harry Potter get from Godric's Hollow to Little Whinging? The answer: he was brought there.


My question stands. It's obvious that he was transported from Texas to NYC. What isn't known is who did the transporting and why they there to do the transporting.

The HP analogy only works so far. That would take us off topic so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Funny, I had the opposite impression--that he was surprised the Haitian could speak.


But, when he confronts TH about it, he says, "Guess who else found out you could speak" or something like that. To me, that indicated that HRG KNEW TH could speak and he was pissed that he was speaking to other people.


----------



## Grantbo (Jul 26, 2006)

Did anyone wonder why Matt/Ted didn't question/interogate Eric Roberts when they were all standing in the front yard watching the house go up in smoke?

Additionally, why/how did ER/Company apparently capture Matt/Ted and bring them back to the "paper company"? ...especially when the police, fire department and numerous neighbors would have been present.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> But, when he confronts TH about it, he says, "Guess who else found out you could speak" or something like that. To me, that indicated that HRG KNEW TH could speak and he was pissed that he was speaking to other people.


Yes, it was something like that, but I thought it was more that he (HRG) was saying that he (HRG) NOW knew the Haitian's secret, that he (the Haitian) could speak. HRG didn't waste any time in that scene where he was getting the tranquilizer with Matt. Everything was very quick and rehearsed, like he was a man on a mission. He went from trying to protect his identity to trying to protect his family, to trying to deal with a complex problem very quickly. It's as though he formulated this whole plan the moment Ted pointed the gun and the wife. He had all the details worked out when he and Matt got to the lab. So with all of this going through his mind, the fact that the Haitian could speak was just a very minor incidental detail -- "oh yeah, by the way guess who knows you can speak" or something like that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

unicorngoddess said:


> But, when he confronts TH about it, he says, "Guess who else found out you could speak" or something like that. To me, that indicated that HRG KNEW TH could speak and he was pissed that he was speaking to other people.


I thought he was referring to himself...


----------



## Grantbo (Jul 26, 2006)

Passing on an interesting tidbit...

I caught the end of a recent Prime Time last night, and watched a piece on the real story of Zodiac killer. The killers identity was never confirmed, but a few pieces of evidence points to one person. One of those pieces caught my eye...the only Zodiac killer suspect wore a Zodiac brand watch! ...interesting parallel to Sylar.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Grantbo said:


> Did anyone wonder why Matt/Ted didn't question/interogate Eric Roberts when they were all standing in the front yard watching the house go up in smoke?


I'm not sure about Matt, but I think it's pretty obvious why Ted didn't question Eric Roberts when they were standing on the lawn watching the house go up in smoke. 

As for the ongoing debate about whether HRG knew TH could speak, I wonder if perhaps they already had this contingency plan in place. If The Company ever found out about Claire's powers, TH would be the scapegoat and go undercoverm keeping Claire safe, and HRG would be able to maintain his position (and his life). I wouldn't be surprised at all if that were discussed between them, which is why TH wasn't bitter that HRG was throwing him under the bus with their employers.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I think Mr. Muggles will turn out to be the key to everything!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

5thcrewman said:


> I think Mr. Muggles will turn out to be the key to everything!


LOL

I predict Mr. Muggles has gone insane, because the Haitian would always make him forget where he buried his bones.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

smak said:


> I think he would have to erase anything that has to do with Claire AFTER he discovers her powers.





drew2k said:


> So what has to be erased (continued) is ...
> 
> 4. HRGs love for Claire.


i could go for both of these... which would have the same consequence of eliminating her completely.

and, HRG knew he could speak, IMO


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> As for the ongoing debate about whether HRG knew TH could speak, I wonder if perhaps they already had this contingency plan in place. If The Company ever found out about Claire's powers, TH would be the scapegoat and go undercoverm keeping Claire safe, and HRG would be able to maintain his position (and his life). I wouldn't be surprised at all if that were discussed between them, which is why TH wasn't bitter that HRG was throwing him under the bus with their employers.


Hey, that's a great idea.




Jericho Dog said:


> Not exactly clear, but I agree it looks like they were staging it so it looks like TH shot him and took off with Claire. HRG was already able to put the blame on TH for hiding Claire. According to the "boss" HRG called his and told him what was going on, so I'm guessing HRG had this plan in mind already for "someday" if it ever came to that.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

WinBear said:


> This week's online graphic novel has an important piece about Claire and HRG.


I can't seem to find the graphic novel being mentioned. The latest I can find is entitled "Hell's Angel" at http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/novels/ and it appears to contain just a flashback of HRG and Claude. Where can I find graphic novels depicting the rest of this weeks episode?


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

kenr said:


> I can't seem to find the graphic novel being mentioned. The latest I can find is entitled "Hell's Angel" at http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/novels/ and it appears to contain just a flashback of HRG and Claude. Where can I find graphic novels depicting the rest of this weeks episode?


Umm, Claire is the "Hell's Angel" referred to in the title of that graphic novel. Did you not read it all the way through? It did seem to contradict the flashback from the show, so it was a little strange.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought he was referring to himself...


I guess that could be the case...but he didn't seem surprised that TH could speak, he seemed pissed that someone else had found out he could speak.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

johnperkins21 said:


> Umm, Claire is the "Hell's Angel" referred to in the title of that graphic novel. Did you not read it all the way through? It did seem to contradict the flashback from the show, so it was a little strange.


I don't see the contradiction.


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

johnperkins21 said:


> Umm, Claire is the "Hell's Angel" referred to in the title of that graphic novel. Did you not read it all the way through? It did seem to contradict the flashback from the show, so it was a little strange.


She looks older than an infant too. Looks like she could be 2-3 years old, 14 years ago. In other words, the online novel looks more accurate than the episode.

For those that think that information from the graphic novel should be spoilerized, I think the novels are really PART of the story.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Huh? She was 18 months old according to the newspaper article. That's consistent, IMO, with both "Company Man" and "Hell's Angel" (I've got a 14 month old at home). Well, actually I'd like to find a screen shot from the TV show to double check my recollection.

Here's one:
http://www.heroestheseries.com/epis...mpany-man19.jpg&Qiv=thumbs&Qis=M&Qtmp=FS#qdig


----------



## arcadefreaque (Aug 31, 2006)

mtcbuilder said:


> For those that think that information from the graphic novel should be spoilerized, I think the novels are really PART of the story.


The rules for posting spoilerized info in these forums seems to be very clear on this point:


justapixel said:


> Anything shown on the previews of next week is considered a spoiler on this forum, and must be tagged as such, using spoiler tags. (See below for instructions.) *Any spoiler information from other sources, such as articles, websites, webisodes, personal friendships with producers, etc., must also be tagged.*


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> unicorngoddess said:
> 
> 
> > But, when he confronts TH about it, he says, "Guess who else found out you could speak" or something like that. To me, that indicated that HRG KNEW TH could speak and he was pissed that he was speaking to other people.
> ...


My take also.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

mtcbuilder said:


> She looks older than an infant too. Looks like she could be 2-3 years old, 14 years ago. In other words, the online novel looks more accurate than the episode.
> 
> For those that think that information from the graphic novel should be spoilerized, I think the novels are really PART of the story.


Are you reading something different? When I looks at Hell's Angel it has only about 7 pages and the last page shows Claire being rescued as a baby. Is there more to this novel that I apparently can't figure out how to get to?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

ping said:


> I don't see the contradiction.


To me, the contradiction is that in the aired episode HRG doesn't seem to want to have anything to do with the baby. In the comic



Spoiler



He's immediately loving and protective of baby Claire.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

ping said:


> Huh? She was 18 months old according to the newspaper article. That's consistent, IMO, with both "Company Man" and "Hell's Angel" (I've got a 14 month old at home). Well, actually I'd like to find a screen shot from the TV show to double check my recollection.
> 
> Here's one:
> http://www.heroestheseries.com/epis...mpany-man19.jpg&Qiv=thumbs&Qis=M&Qtmp=FS#qdig


Yeah...that screen shot points *exactly* to the problem with the episode...

I have two little ones of my own, and that baby _ain't_ an 18-month-old. I'd say six months *tops* but more like four. The episode made Claire out to be a young infant at that point, while...



Spoiler



the online novel made her look about 1 1/2 or 2.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

ping said:


> Huh? She was 18 months old according to the newspaper article. That's consistent, IMO, with both "Company Man" and "Hell's Angel" (I've got a 14 month old at home). Well, actually I'd like to find a screen shot from the TV show to double check my recollection.
> 
> Here's one:
> http://www.heroestheseries.com/epis...mpany-man19.jpg&Qiv=thumbs&Qis=M&Qtmp=FS#qdig


I think the baby in the flashbacks looks to be about 8 or 9 months old.. Definately not over a year.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> To me, the contradiction is that in the aired episode HRG doesn't seem to want to have anything to do with the baby. In the comic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did we watch different episodes on NBC? In the only scene I recall seeing with Claire as a baby, on the rooftop of the Devaux building, HRG didn't even hold her. Hiro's father held her, and HRG received his orders. How does that mean he wants nothing to do with the baby?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Are we really debating this? Does it really matter that much?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> Are we really debating this? Does it really matter that much?


Hasn't the Cheerleader's age been of the utmost importance since the beginning of Heroes?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

alpacaboy said:


> Hasn't the Cheerleader's age been of the utmost importance since the beginning of Heroes?


Well, it surely has here in these threads.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

alpacaboy said:


> Hasn't the Cheerleader's age been of the utmost importance since the beginning of Heroes?


Wait, so we have to add time to the countdown timer???



-smak-


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> To me, the contradiction is that in the aired episode HRG doesn't seem to want to have anything to do with the baby. In the comic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ding, ding, ding, ding... exactly what I thought when I read the graphic novel. And this is the contradiction I was talking about.



drew2k said:


> Did we watch different episodes on NBC? In the only scene I recall seeing with Claire as a baby, on the rooftop of the Devaux building, HRG didn't even hold her. Hiro's father held her, and HRG received his orders. How does that mean he wants nothing to do with the baby?


Sulu handed baby Claire over to HRG and then walked away. At this point HRG took posession of Claire and seemed somewhat hesitant. It was at this point where he talked about how he thought he might not be a good father.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Did we watch different episodes on NBC? In the only scene I recall seeing with Claire as a baby, on the rooftop of the Devaux building, HRG didn't even hold her. Hiro's father held her, and HRG received his orders. How does that mean he wants nothing to do with the baby?


I'm pretty sure we watched the same episode. HRG wasn't interacting with the baby until Hiro's father ordered him to raise her as his own. But the comic had a different spin to it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HRG's hesitance at that point was likely caused simply by his uncomfortability with a little baby, which isn't uncommon in a young guy with no kids and no intention of having any.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> HRG's hesitance at that point was likely caused simply by his uncomfortability with a little baby, which isn't uncommon in a young guy with no kids and no intention of having any.


Very good point...you usually don't find too many men who are jumping up and down to hold some baby they don't know, and I wouldn't imagine they would jump up and down in excitement about being handed a baby by their bosses.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Did Eric Roberts get the same cheek implants as Mickey Rourke?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> HRG's hesitance at that point was likely caused simply by his uncomfortability with a little baby, which isn't uncommon in a young guy with no kids and no intention of having any.


Uncomfortability? Is that anything like discomfort?


----------



## mr flynn (Feb 28, 2006)

I just watched this episode and I'm very confused .Is HRG Dead or did the Hatian just make him forget Claire?I thought that Claire was leaving because the company knew she has these special powers,so the Hatian guy is going to hide her.I also thought that HRG Man died at first but who knows.Who is Eric Roberts character(Thompson) He works for the company right?and I thought that Linderman was the big man behind all of this crap so how does Hiro's Dad fit into all of this?An interesting week !!!


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> HRG's hesitance at that point was likely caused simply by his uncomfortability with a little baby, which isn't uncommon in a young guy with no kids and no intention of having any.





JETarpon said:


> Uncomfortability? Is that anything like discomfort?


It's a little known Hero power. Uncomfort Ability. The ability to feel remarkable uncomfortable in a short period of time. Like when your boss' boss hands you a baby to keep ... 

Sadly, like Excessive BO Man, this isn't a power anyone really wants.


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

> I just watched this episode and I'm very confused .Is HRG Dead or did the Hatian just make him forget Claire?I thought that Claire was leaving because the company knew she has these special powers,so the Hatian guy is going to hide her.I also thought that HRG Man died at first but who knows.Who is Eric Roberts character(Thompson) He works for the company right?and I thought that Linderman was the big man behind all of this crap so how does Hiro's Dad fit into all of this?An interesting week !!!


One of the fun things about the show is it leaves many actions open for interpretation, but regarding my favorite character, HRG:


 HRG was under Company orders to surrender Claire if she ever exhibited a power
 His "Regional Supervisor" (Roberts) plainly threatened HRG that his wife would be killed if she found out about any super-normal activity, and he first introduced the Hatian to HRG to erase her memories.
 When Claire's healing ability manifested, HRG kept this hidden from the Company. This allowed him to keep raising Claire as his daughter, as she was still "normal" as far as the Company was concerned. HRG also had the Hatian erase Sandra's memory on several occasions to preserve this secret.
 Roberts saw Claire heal during the showdown with Ted, and ordered HRG to turn Claire in.
 HRG, being a "Company Man" agrees to turn Claire in to the company.
 HRG, being HRG, instead has a contingency plan ready . He arranges the Hatian to take Claire into hiding. To make the abduction plausible, he has the Hatian shoot him in a non-fatal spot. To give him plausible deniability back at the Company, he has the Hatian erase, at a minimum, any memory he has of Claire's powers prior to the showdown with Ted.
This still leaves lots of questions for future episodes.

Why does his memory need to be erased -- does the Company have other Hatians (or Matt Parkmans) who can dig through his mind? How much of Claire needs to be erased to keep her safe, and will he be the same HRG afterwards? What about Sandra and Lyle? The neighbors may not have seen Claire heal, but they certainly did -- will Roberts make good on his long-ago threat? Presumably the "clean-up" woman will handle that, but how?

And those are just questions for the HRG/Claire subplot, without even touching on the questions raised this week about Claude, Parkman, George Takei, or Linderman. Great episode.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

WinBear said:


> I think we can also now deduce that the Deveaux's are in on this. One of the flashbacks took place on top of the Deveaux building in NYC. We have also seen Peter having dreams after hanging out with Mr. Deveaux but not since his death. If we assume Deveaux, Sr. has powers, then it stands to reason his daughter does as well. Let's posit then that one has the dream power and the other has the power to share powers, sort of Peter's power turned outward. Simone's dying and Peter's desperate attempts to save her result in him figuring out one or more of that family's powers.
> 
> Also, using this line of thinking, it becomes possible that Claude was shielding Simone, but that doesn't seem right based on his previous interactions with Peter concerning her.


Ya, I think the Deveraux's are involved and is Sr. really dead?


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> or Shaun Livingston
> 
> Aqua Net


HEY NBC, if you're lurking, this would be a killer commercial for some hair product. We'd even TIVO it and play it back dozens of times. The Cheerleader emerging from the burning building all charred but for the hairdo that is perfect.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

This episode was so good I still feel guilty about deleting it. Even Mr. Muggles wasn't annoying. It might go to pieces later, but right now the show is so good I can watch the previews and still be constantly surprised.

(And nobody mentioned that the _Spiderman 3_ trailer will shown during next week's episode.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Fassade said:


> Why does his memory need to be erased -- does the Company have other Haitians (or Matt Parkmans) who can dig through his mind?


Drugs. Torture.


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Drugs. Torture.


Quite possibly, but I doubt the Company would engage in either. Torture is a notoriously poor method of extracting information (moreso in reality than in TV-land), with a significant incidence of false confessions and/or wastefully and permanently damaging the subject. This is the organization that would not kill/damage Sylar while they thought they could use him, even after he killed an agent (Eden). The Company seems determined/brutal enough to torture, but it just seems too...inefficient for them. More to the point, I think they would specifically recruit and train people (like HRG) who to be resistant to common interrogation techniques. Drugs are more likely, assuming the Company has access to something less common than Sodium Pentathol 

Of course, I probably am giving the Company too much credit; they obviously make mistakes from time to time. No matter what I think, *HRG * obviously feels the Company has the means to extract the truth out of him, whether by beatings, druggings, or "heroic" interrogation, and had a plan ready to protect his daughter. I am sure the show will reveal the answers in its own sweet time.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Fassade said:


> I am sure the show will reveal the answers in its own sweet time.


Yes, the pacing has been quite slow, lately, hasn't it?


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Drugs. Torture.


The Jack Bauer Power Hour!


----------



## THEROCKER (Nov 9, 2000)

I finally got around to watching the latest and greatest Heroes episode but I am confused by one thing. I understand the sacrifice that HRG did for his daughter but why did he call his boss (Eric Roberts) to the house in the first place. Didn't Eric Robert's character say that HRG called him? He could have still kept Claire's secret. Thanks.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Vito the TiVo said:


> I mean, we haven't gotten through season one and I just don't understand how they can continue this arc to go bigger and bigger and bigger!


You've heard by now how season 2 will be


Spoiler



a new story with mostly new characters,


 right?



danterner said:


> Yes, except the scene ended with TH looming closer, hand outstretched. We didn't actually see the results of the wipe, so there's a possibility that we'll learn in an upcoming episode that it didn't happen.


So wait, you're suggesting a Heroes episode could end with something seeming to happen, then another episode could replay the same scene, filling in more details, revealing that what we thought had happened isn't what actually happened? No, I can't believe it. I *won't* believe it. That could never happen! 



jking said:


> I bet it's Angus.


My bet is on Slartibartfast.



JETarpon said:


> Uncomfortability? Is that anything like discomfort?


This question makes me discomfortable.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> Uncomfortability? Is that anything like discomfort?


No, it's more like noncomfort, which is closely related to miscomfort.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm not comfortable with TH. I prefer haitian. Or what about combining them together, thaitian and then americanizing it... 

So from now on, he's Thetan.




And he won't let claire take any pills.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

The last scene with C, TH, and HRG was awesome! Nice touch that it was the same bridge that HRG took IG to.

I can't wait until C, TH, H, A, PP, NP, I, IG, and P all get together in NY. That will be beyond kewl!


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jan 5, 2007)

TR7spyder said:


> One of the better examples of how radiation works: you cant get sun burn from someone who was sunburned.  So you can come in contact with someone who has received a lethal dose of radiation and not be effected by them (unless there were also contaminated, but that is a different thing).
> *However, there are so many other ways in which they bend the laws of physics , so why focus on this one? .*


Finally! Someone with some common sense!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

drew2k said:


> I can't wait until C, TH, H, A, PP, NP, I, IG, and P all get together in NY. That will be beyond kewl!


LOL


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

I FINALLY watched last week's episode...

I like when Matt couldn't read the mind of HRG because he was "thinking in Japanese"...

Also, on Hiro's father....wasn't there dialog in the first episode where we met Hiro's father where Hiro is telling him all about how he needs to be a Hero and save the world???


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mightyb said:


> Also, on Hiro's father....wasn't there dialog in the first episode where we met Hiro's father where Hiro is telling him all about how he needs to be a Hero and save the world???


That's what I thought. I was pretty sure Hiro told him he was special and he had a mission to complete, etc.


----------



## thurston608 (Nov 9, 2006)

so who else is psyched not only about tonight's new episode...but for the spiderman preview we are getting?! they are gonna show a whole minute during the show (it's gonna look so good in HD) and then there will be a total of 7 and a half minutes of footage online at: http://www.nbc.com/Spiderman/

should be an awesome night!


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

Is there another hiatus after tonight's episode?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

robinreale said:


> Is there another hiatus after tonight's episode?


I believe so, then it'll be back for May sweeps, 5 episodes worth.

Or maybe next week is the last one before May?

phox


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

There will be an episode next week (March 12), then 4 episodes in May.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

robinreale said:


> Is there another hiatus after tonight's episode?


Yes


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> Not what he's talking about. He's talking about this dialog:
> 
> HRG: I gave you specific instructions
> Haitian: I answer to someone whose instructions supersede yours.
> ...


At least we now know the answer to this tidbit:

[Moved to current thread.]

Edit: Whoops. Thanks, PJO1966 for the reminder. Wasn't thinking there.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

logic88 said:


> At least we now know the answer to this tidbit:


That information either needs to be spoilerized or placed in the thread for this week.


----------

